

How I Learned a Language in 90 Days - kennethologist
http://lifehacker.com/5923910/how-i-learned-a-language-in-90-days

======
riledhel
This seems like a very good approach. I've heard good things about these
techniques, although I couldn't try them myself yet. The comments remark that
this method may only work with Western languages, which share a common
alphabet and have similar roots.

